# Website Host



## mkaiser (Nov 15, 2010)

Here is the e commerce site that I use. I have used others and find this one easy to use.

http://www.bigcommerce.com/1820.html


----------



## Deda (Nov 15, 2010)

I really like Zen Cart's functionality.  It's easy to use and free.


----------



## IanT (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah I work with Hostgator.com... they have the cpanel option where you can add a bunch of things like zencart and other software for freeeeeee


----------



## srenee (Dec 8, 2010)

*Hostgator*

I can't seem to get my hostgator up and going right.  I am using a Filezilla to upload files, but I don't see them on my website.  I use ejunkie for my cart.  Not to good on this website building stuff.  But can't afford to pay someone to build it for me.  Here is were being laid off may not be a bad idea.  All the time in the world to try and figure this thing out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

I checked Hostgator out, but could not find a free option.


----------



## srenee (Jun 2, 2011)

Now I have Joomla.  Pretty robust. Still trying to decipher it all.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 3, 2011)

srenee said:
			
		

> Now I have Joomla.  Pretty robust. Still trying to decipher it all.


I have Joomla also. I'm still trying to learn it all.


----------

